# Wanna work in Germany?



## ecchef (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm looking for some talent to round out my kitchen. 15 month contract includes free board (in hotel), OT, transportation costs, and all bennies of a Govt. employee.
https://www.edelweisslodgeandresort.com/
If yer interested, let me know.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 15, 2018)

If I was young, single, and cooked for a living I'd already be there Dave.


----------



## panda (Jan 15, 2018)

if i wasnt currently under contract i'd totally hit you up for this. though i might miss a few days due to snowboarding injuries  plus i would be doing the community a great service by introducing the german girls to asian bratwurst.


----------



## tkern (Jan 15, 2018)

panda said:


> if i wasnt currently under contract i'd totally hit you up for this. though i might miss a few days due to snowboarding injuries  plus i would be doing the community a great service by introducing the german girls to asian bratwurst.



Are you introducing them to disappointment or hilarity?


----------



## panda (Jan 15, 2018)

why not both?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 15, 2018)

Im gonna think hard about this. Might pm you soon.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 16, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Im gonna think hard about this. Might pm you soon.



Pay is not great, but most people come here for the travel opportunities.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 16, 2018)

panda said:


> if i wasnt currently under contract i'd totally hit you up for this. though i might miss a few days due to snowboarding injuries  plus i would be doing the community a great service by introducing the german girls to asian bratwurst.



Well....currywurst is a thing here, so I don't know if it would be that big of a shock! Depends on the size of the brat I guess. :spiteful:


----------



## panda (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## ecchef (Jan 16, 2018)

panda said:


>



Yup...Id eat that.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 16, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> If I was young, single, and cooked for a living I'd already be there Dave.



Id sign you up!


----------



## panda (Jan 16, 2018)

And so would they &#129315;


----------



## ecchef (Jan 25, 2018)

No takers?


----------



## lechef (Mar 9, 2018)

Where in Germany are you located? Moving to Berlin shortly myself


----------

